# Miniature Shell Cases - How?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone know how to make miniature shell cases like those shown on this base?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Secret Weapon do shell casings in various sizes here:

http://www.secretweaponminiatures.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=40


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It might not be the easiest way, however, you can make casings using small bore brass pipe
and plastic rod of same outer diameter.

(1) cut a short length of pipe and smooth the rough end
(2) cut a thin disk of rod
(3) put a tiny amount of greenstuff in one end of the pipe
(4) press the disk onto the GS
(5) mould the GS to create a U-shaped channel linking the outer edge of the pipe and disk


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Another way to do it, more labor intensive

Get aluminum rod to the correct diameter. Take a clipper, and clip off the appropriate length, put it in a small vice, and crimp next to the flat base to get a rim.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look like hollow brass rod with cuts made in them. Pretty easy to make if you have the tools.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OK let me see if I can explain this without shooting a ton of pictures:










This is basically a pipe cutter designed for a smaller diameter tubing. What I would to to make those pictured above it take a hollow brass tube (3/32nd) and then find a solid core pipe that would fit into the tubing with no gaps. You can do it without that but it will be easier with it to add rigidity to the piece. 

From the end of the brass pipe slide it in slightly and cut into the brass tube but make sure you do not cut all the way through. Then feed some more through until you have the length that you want for the shell.

Now you have the basic shell. You can leave it at that and it will look awesome. If you want to super detail you then take the solid core brass rod and cut a length half of the hollow rod then slide it into hollow rod on the side that has the cut in it and glue it into place. Paint the other side black on the inside and it will look top tits.

I will try to get some pics made as well (would make a good tutorial).


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Bug an ork player. The boys with big shootas come with a bit that's a bunch of flying shells. A few of those should meet your basing needs for a while. 










This is the only one I can find without looking too hard on google, but you get the idea. They're the right size for pretty much any army.

They also have ones on the ground in a pile. This guy has both:









Anyhow, most ork players with boy-heavy armies will probably have quite a few you could scrounge if you asked nicely. Just a thought.

Good luck!


----------



## Rhomdruil (Apr 16, 2008)

In the jewelry making section of a hobby store they have small brass tubes that are used for crimping necklaces and such together (called "crimps", go figure). They work fairly well, but are open on both ends.


----------

